

Yahoo and Facebook Strike Patent Peace Deal - Empro
http://allthingsd.com/20120706/exclusive-yahoo-and-facebook-strike-patent-peace-deal-expand-ad-and-content-partnership/

======
naner
Jesus. Thanks for rewarding asshole behavior, Facebook.

